# Rev-A-Shelf 3" Base Cabinet Filler Pull-Out Spice Rack - Please Help!



## InsomniaEnergy (May 6, 2013)

If you have any experience or even better a video… I need help installing or understanding how to install this item… I purchased and am putting in between unfinished premade cabinets to make a kitchen island… the directions on how to install these that came with the product are hilariously less than forthcoming. If anyone can assist, have looked for hours online to no avail … appreciate any information on how to attach the front plate as well as the placement orientation between cabinets.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

pictures pictures pictures. 
I have installed these before, but it has been years. If you have pix of what you are doing and the products you have I may be able to help.


----------

